# Detailed analysis of musical works



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

This person called David Goza has been providing minute-to-minute, phrase-by-phrase explanation of musical compositions and these videos look like works of extraordinary effort.
I would love it if you would watch his videos:


























​*Try them! *


----------

